# All of you FIST PRO1 SHOOTERS out there



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

*Very nice quivers*

If I could shoot half as good as my Fist quiver looks I would be on Top-of-the-World!!!

I took mine down to a renowned western saddle maker to have my name embossed on it. He said it was extremely well made and no way could he have made it any better or for the price Fist charges.

Like a good saddle quivers should only need to be bought once or twice in a lifetime.

Good job designing Pat.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Got mine Just a week ago*

I moved into into it right away! I love the look and the weight is nice too. Some pictures were taken of me in the dreaded "venturi chamber of death"  last tuesday. I will post them monday, so you can see the pro quiver in action .

I am almost tempted to use it indoors too, But I like my other Fist quiver too much.


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

This is me and my FIST quiver-- sorry Pat if I make it look smaller than it is.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

That Pro-1 Rover quiver is perfect for field shooting!

GRIV - - - - you have a MATCHING RIGHT-HANDED model to my LEFT-HANDED model - - how for come you did that???

Now, if I could only MATCH your scores, we'd be a tough twosome, hahahahaha.

Problem I have is trying to decide which FIST quiver to use! I also have a 'two-holer' regular style quiver with the cant feature on it in the same color as my rover - - TOUGH CHOICE.

field14


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

I love my Fist quiver, but I don't think I 've seen this new "Staff quiver" that everyone is talking about. The quality is fantastic. This quivers will provide decades of use. Clue me in about the other type.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Does anybody sell these Quivers in Australia ? they look very well made and worth looking at seriously . One of my Mates is going home to Alberta in October maybe I can get him to get me one whilst he is at home hunting .

Is there a website that I can check out the designs . I currently use quivers made by Vista , One that I ordered from Capbela's and one that a Guy gave me from America whilst he was over shooting the world police and Fire games held just up the road from my Home town , He was a police chief and I took him and his buddy back to the train station after the completion of the event He gave me the Quiver he used . A very nice gesture indeed.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

http://www.fistquivers.com/

This should get you to the latest info.

Sb


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Jim Despart*

Jimmy,
You are a STAFF shooter so the one you have is a STAFF quiver. ha,ha,ha..

The one we are DIRECTLY talking about is the NEW PRO1 ROVER quiver I just got through designing about 2 months ago. You can see it at http://www.fistquivers.com/ Just click on the Pro1 link and away you go..

Bruce K. You can order direct from FIST and Jim will ship it to you. We DO NOT use distributors or dealers we deal DIRECT to the customer and EACH QUIVER is made to order, WHEN ordered....Pro1


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Bruce K, if you happen to be in the Canberra neighborhood around Sept 7-14 I'll be happy to show you a sample of a FIST hip quiver in person (4-tube, 3 pocket, binos pocket, and cantilever design, etc.). Unless my field quiver finally comes in (wink, wink, Pat, lol!), in which case I can show you an example of that one instead. Great workmanship and nice for packing in the bow case for long trips.

>>------->


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks,
CHPro, I plan to be up in Canberra for the Finals on Saturday , I have to work during the week prior, But Myself and some mates are coming up to hopefully watch the best slug it out . It is only an 8hr drive so it would be silly to miss it .

Good luck and good shooting to you and your team mates , I hope my mate Clint has a little bit more luck and shoots a little bit better though(just Kidding , But I have to cheer for the Local )

I'll be wandering around in my archery talk hat taking photo's madly.



Once again thanks for your offer, and safe travels


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

*Fist Quivers RULE!!!!!! *

Received my Field Quiver Friday and it is SO light. Got it in the sand color w/o the plastic arrow tubes. I am really tickled with it and want to thank Jim Murnak and Pro1 for a mighty fine addition to my archery equipment. I think all the best dressed archers this year will be sporting one. Great job gentlemen!!!!!!!


----------



## Target Archer (Jul 10, 2002)

Pat, really like the look of the quivers. One recomendation for the wesite. When you go to COLORS, instead of just a patch of color, have pictures of the same quiver with each color and the color listed below it. I'm really not sure which color I like best. Looks like a great peice of work!


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Received my Pro1 field quiver yesterday. Awesome workmanship, as all Jim's stuff is. Can't wait to transfer everything to the new quiver and field test it in Australia next week. Just have to figure out what to pare down from the current 4 pocket I use. Decisions, decisions, lol !

>>------->


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I used my Pro-1 rover all summer and it was sure nice to be able to walk from target to target without the famous one hand for the bow and the other for the first finger insert into the front of the quiver to hold it steady while I walked!

I like the lightness of the quiver AND the fact that I can walk easily without having to grab the quiver with my other hand to keep it from flopping too and fro with every step, hahahha.

Just think about it and you'll realize what I'm talking about when I call it the "first finger insert into the front of the quiver", hahahahaha. 

Nice piece of work and a great design - - that canting feature sure makes it nice.

Still have a decision to make for indoors however - - 2 holer regular, or the Pro-1 rover????

field14


----------



## 3dsteve (Jun 12, 2002)

what quiver is it that nockman has on and how much


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

The one I have has the 3- 18" tubes-,2- 7" Zipper pockets and 1 Flap pocket. The whole assembly is extremely light and comfortable. You’ll have to check their website for the prices though.

If I wanted to I could carry just about everything I need to completely rebuild a bow in a 3D tournament.


----------



## archeryworld (May 22, 2002)

I'm still waiting on mine


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*More info*

I would like to hear more about the Pro 1 quiver. What pockets? Hows it work out for 3 D shooting? 3 tube or 4 tube? Can you get the flap pocket to fit and look right on the 3 tube Pro 1? Are the arrows as handy behind you as in the front load model? A few pic's of what is being used would be GREAT. I've been looking at them and trying to figure which one. I use a old quiver now that has a flap pocket on top and a long side pocket that I've had for 10 years. Would kind of like to update it if I'm sure of the one I want??? The Fist is the best made I've seen. Guess what I would like to know is the advandages of the Pro 1 model over the Field quiver. I like the size of it but is it as handy?


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Fist Quivers*

Wes,
All of the Pro1 quivers are shown on the website and it really depends on what pockets YOU want as to how it will function for you. You CAN get the flap pocket and a 5" zipper pocket on the BODY of the Pro1 3 Tube. The flap pocket is A LITTLE wider than the 3 Tube body but it doesn't look bad at all. I don't think anyway . As far as function again that is personal preference. Some like the Rover type quivers better than the lean forward standard quivers. I like the Rover quiver for outdoor field and 3D tournaments because it is lighter and easier for me to manuever through the brush and such. Indoors I like the Standard type quivers so I can see my arrows in front of me and not poke someone accidentally that is shooting on the line behind me. Outdoors I don't have this problem. The Rover quiver with tubes is a little noisier when you walk than the one without tubes but this doesn't bother me so I guess it is up to you. One more thing is that the ALL Fist quivers have a INDUSTRY FIRST CANT ADJUSTMENT. When I invented the Fist Quivers I saw MANY problems with the quivers I have been shooting for 30+ years and I tried to address ALL of them that I could. That is why you can take ALL of the Fist quivers COMPLETELY apart so that you can pack your quiver in your hard or soft bowcase without trashing your arrows. It also allows you to not have to carry weight that you don't need to carry. You can snap the pockets off and leave them in your bowcase if you don't need what is in them right away. With a belt adapter you can snap the pockets off and put them on your belt to carry things in when you are just out walking around or hiking.The reason I incorporated the cant adjustment in the design is to allow the Archer to set the angle of the quiver to HIS preference and elliminate the problem with ALL other quivers of arrows poking other Archers on the line in front and in back of a shooter. This cant adjustment elliminates the problem.. I hope I have answered all of your questions...Pro1..


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Good job Pro1*

Thanks Pro1 for that info. It does help alot. It is easy to see that you have a GREAT AMERICAN MADE product and I think it's time to retire my old quiver and give the Pro1 a try. The Pro1 3 tube with flap and 5" zipper pockets looks like the way to go for me. If you would PLEASE take a look at it on the webb. site and tell me if the one in the picture is Mahogany or dark brown? Thank you for your time and trouble. Wesley


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

The Pro1 3 Tube that is shown on the Website is Dark Brown the Standard Quiver that the Magnock Man above is wearing is burgandy.. Hope that helps...Pro1


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Thanks Pro1*

Thanks for your help Pro1. She is a done deal. I phoned in the order just in case I needed any more info. I was treated with a smile (just the way I like it). Went ahead with the 3 tube Pro1, flap and 5" zipper pocket, dark brown. Thanks again for your time and help with this. Wesley


----------

